# If you could only keep one.....



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

picture of your poodle, which one would it be? 

Tough one, right? No cheating.....you can only keep one picture -- which one would it be?

I think I'd have to go with this one......


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Fantastic photo of your beautiful Sunny - love that the water is reflecting sunshine - the photo almost shouts "SUNNY"!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful Sunny pic (all of his are)! Right now this is my favorite Jack photo, it changes daily!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh wow!!!! That's a toughy!!  LOL

I stopped counting after I hit 3000 photos!! I've emptied my 16G phone backing it up to the computer quite a few times!!!!!!  I love photographing them!!!!!! Obviously 

Mmmmm let me think .....

I have 2 poodles... Can it be one of each? Or one of the both of them together? Hehehehe 

Or both!! 

Ps. That picture of Sunny is heavenly!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

If I post one I have to post them all: Here is, bar none, my fav pic of Indie:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Lastly, Little Lady:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!!! Stunning eyes!!!! Just wonderful  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It really is hard. I, too, have so many pictures. Didn't realize until I went to OneDrive which auto uploads every pic I take with my phone......yikes. It is very hard to choose just one...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Of course this is the hardest decision. Lou I could never stop taking pictures of Brandon either. I really am going to have to put my poodle cap on and think on this one!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, a hard choice indeed! But THIS WEEK I like this one.................next week who knows???? All I know for sure is, I love looking at her face!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Right now this one. It shows Lily loving working with me. She has great joy when we are at trials.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Y'all know I've got a twisted sense of humour... and love to watch dogs interacting with each other. Standard pix of a stacked Poodle are pretty, but common. So I'd have to say that my favourite so far is Tonka swooping down from the sky to surprise Huck and Izzy.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Some fun with your pictures:


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Sunny


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Some fun with your pictures:


sweetp that is really beautiful of Indie and very clever on Sunny!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Miss Molly


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

A different Sunny!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Stylish Lily


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Countryboy's Tonka


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Stylish Lily


She is a stylin' girl, but not nearly so much as those girlies who have painted toe nails or beautiful dye jobs. AKC rules don't permit too much adornment and we go out at least once if not twice a month. It would be so hectic to remember to take everything off while trying to pack the bags to go. Thanks for all these cute modifications you've done.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Baby Ruby resting on my foot <3 I can't choose a pic of her now, IHAVE too many 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Baby Ruby


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Pensive Chase


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Fantastic pictures and very cool effects, SweetP  

Like others have said, it's hard to choose just one but this one is in my top 10.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

All great pictures and I'm having fun with a free app. 
Anyone interested: Pho.to lab


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> All great pictures and I'm having fun with a free app.
> Anyone interested: Pho.to lab


Cute!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

SweetP I have enjoyed that cool app thoroughly! Made Indie look like she was in a painting! Made Tonka look like a Snowball toy! So cute, ALL of them! Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok.... I'm going to pick 1 photo per poodle.
And 1 of the 2poodles together! 

I hope that's not considered cheating! Hahahaha!! 

Family     

That's miss Lou and I
And then Mr. Apollo and hubby
Then the 2 siblings together aw! (If I had a heart emoticon it would be placed right here * !!!!! Hehehe  )


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter when he was a puppy.


----------



## Taryn (Jun 5, 2012)

I adore this picture of Jet and my son at his last EEG


----------



## Taryn (Jun 5, 2012)

And so far this is my favorite of the baby, but we've only had her a month


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Taryn: That is a very touching and telling picture!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

It's a tough choice but I think I would choose this one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that baby hair both of you, Taryn and Rick. And both the pups looks so smartly intent on their "missions."


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Out of all the hundreds of really good pictures I have, I think I would keep this terrible exposure/blurry one. My mother took it with her Kindle. She says this is what the dogs look like 10 minutes before I get home - every single day I go to work:









I feel loved.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

outwest I understand why you picked that one. It is amazing to me how well Lily and Peeves keep time. BF usually gets home from work about 7:30 and by about 7:15 they are seriously looking for him. If he is late they both act very worried.


----------



## Taryn (Jun 5, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Taryn: That is a very touching and telling picture!


Thank you It was incredibly sweet as it was happening as well


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I would definately have to go with this one of my girls!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Think I would keep this one of the first week we got Pushkin, before all his meds messed with his head  He was just so happy and Pippin and he were having a ball....


----------



## glace (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou said:


> That's miss Lou and I
> And then Mr. Apollo and hubby
> Then the 2 siblings together aw!


Lou- 

I love all your pics, but these are especially adorable - the one of you and Lou kills me. The pups look like stuffed animals come to life! :adore:

-glace


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> I would definately have to go with this one of my girls!


Love the photo and can see why it is your #1!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Loving all the pictures!



Smiley in all his happy glory


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Love seeing all these precious pictures of everyone's fur-babies!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Think I would keep this one of the first week we got Pushkin, before all his meds messed with his head  He was just so happy and Pippin and he were having a ball....


Omg I just love your grass!!! The color is just fabulous. I have never been this excited about grass ever in my life  does it look like that all over the isle?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

glace said:


> Lou-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehehe  they are incredibly-huggable!! (They love cuddles!) Thanks so much!!!!     

I love my babies I love photography!! I've been considering taking classes and buying a real camera LOL it would be nice to actually photograph them with a camera instead of an iPhone hehehe 

I love this thread! Outwest, that is such a beautiful moment captured!!! So sweet! You are indeed loved! Look at how they are waiting anxiously...excitedly ... for their momma!!! So sweet!! 

I wanna comment on all these wonderful photos, but it would take all night! 

Love them all!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Omg I just love your grass!!! The color is just fabulous. I have never been this excited about grass ever in my life  does it look like that all over the isle?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Errr, yes - it's called green...! LOL, sorry, couldn't resist! :biggrin:

The grass is a very rich colour as is all our greenery, we get lots of rain, but it's probably also to do with the lighting, and I'd been feeding it last year - in patches covered with chicken wire so Pippin couldn't get to it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Locket said:


> Loving all the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley in all his happy glory


That is priceless!!! Such a happy satisfied joyous look - obviously whatever he'd been doing to get those muddy socks was supremely worth it!!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this picture of Rita. It captures her personality and happiness perfectly. Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I have had the attached thumbnail photo as my phone's lock screen for over 6 months. It's not the best photo I have of Danno but it's definitely my favorite.

By contrast, this photo is much better but just doesn't tell the story as much as that blurry one.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess I would say this is the one for me.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

